

Microsoft’s Experiments with Software Transactional Memory Have Ended - bensummers
http://www.infoq.com/news/2010/05/STM-Dropped

======
ableal
I had a notion I had seen STM discussed at lwn.net, and did a simple search.
This comment <http://lwn.net/Articles/336039/> , may explain it:

 _I read all the relevant theoretical papers, and poured over the code of
existing implementations. I tried to implement a simple STM mechanism, and
it's not possible for any amount of data more than 16-bytes_

